# REQUEST HOWTO: ATi IGP 320M/340M

## gamehack

Hello people,

I see in the forum there are many post about this but it is not collected into one place and so it is hardly to find what you need. I have a IGP340M and I am with 2.4.26 and XFree86 and want to have 2D and optionally 3D acceleration. So my appeal is such a HOWTO to be written.

Thanks

----------

## avendesora

Very nice idea. Why don't you go ahead and create a first version, and post it here so it'll get feedback? If can probably be moved to "Docs, Tips & Tricks" once it's all good, or some other doc. location.

----------

## gamehack

The problem is that I am new to gentoo and I am as advanced as others here in the forum which have the same card  :Smile:  If I could write the HOWTO, I would...unfortunately I cannot  :Sad: 

----------

## cwt137

This is my little howto on getting my 320m igp (on my compaq presario 2195us) to work with dri:

1. Make sure you are running a fairly recent kernel (2.6.5 or newer. 2.6.4 might work) that has the radeon/ati agp and drm stuff compiled in.

2. emerge xfree or x.org and get it working with the 2d radeon driver.

3. download one of the daily radeon dri snapshots from here. Then unpack it and compile it using the sh script included. Make sure when you compile the dri, x is not running (so boot using init 3 and no xdm).

4. start x windows and run tuxracer to see the difference!!

I didn't emerge any of the ati drivers or dri packages, or any of that stupid stuff. I just emerged x and compiled the dri drivers from http://dri.sf.net. Only recent snapshots (like the last 2 months or so, i think) enable 3d accel. The next release of x.org should have an updated snapshot of the dri tree so we won't have to have to compile the driver. I tested this setup with Gentoo (2.6.5-mm? and xfree 4.4) and Fedora Core 2. I get about 330 fps with my mobile athlon xp 2500+

I hope you guys find this guide a help.

----------

## gamehack

So with the 2.4.x we cannot enjoy 2d or 3d accel ?

----------

## cwt137

I don't know the answer to that. But lets just say your chances of getting 3d accel working increase a lot when using a recent 2.6 kernel.

look at:

http://rzr.online.fr/docs/comp/gfxcard.htm

http://www.consultmatt.co.uk/nx9005/radeon-igp/index.php

for some help with 2.4 kernel. If I were you, I would go to 2.6 so you don't have to patch a whole bunch of stuff.

----------

## coderpourmanger

I have XFree 4.3.0-r5 running with my 2.4.25-r1 kernel.  My video card is an ATI Radeon Mobility 340M.  With XFree I get 240-270 fps on glxgears.  I tried replacing XFree with Xorg and only got 170-175 fps.

I tried using the Radeon driver, but it would only work with 8 bit color.  I am using the Vesa driver now because I have no better ideas.

Has anyone gotten DRM to work with a 2.4 series kernel and ATI IGP 340M card?

BTW, I have a dialup connection so my download time sux.  

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device cbb2 (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M]

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1533 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV]

00:08.0 Modem: ALi Corporation M5457 AC'97 Modem Controller

00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6912 Cardbus Controller

00:0b.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 50)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 50)

00:0b.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 51)

00:0c.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

00:10.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c4)

00:11.0 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 340M

```

glxinfo | grep rendering

```

bash-2.05b# glxinfo | grep rendering

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

direct rendering: No

```

XF86Config:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "speedo"

        Load  "type1"

    Load "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "vesa"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Radeon IGP 340M"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

        Option          "ForcePCIMode"          "True"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

